# CONTEST ALERT - Synology - Digit NAS Survey Contest - Win Synology tshirts, caps and NAS units



## Anorion (Apr 13, 2021)

*Entries are closed. *

*WIN SYNOLOGY NAS + T-Shirts + Caps *​
Contest is closed.
Winners are:

*SaiyanGoku
tanmoycgartist
winshikhar
Vishalrana09
Kshitij Kataria*

We included all late applications in the draw as well

Answer some questions, share the link for the contest on social media, and get a chance to win some awesome stuff.

Simply take part in this survey to participate:

Note: this is Contest #2 of two Synology contests, click here to go to Contest #1
*CONTEST #2*​Prizes​
2x Synology DS120j NAS
5x Synology T-Shirts
5x Synology Caps
Details and timeline​
Contest begins today
Head to this link -  what is NAS
Check out the different Synology NAS devices that can be purchased in India:
Amazon: *sy.to/amazonstoredigit
Flipkart: *sy.to/flipkartstoredigit

Post in this thread
What feature of Synology NAS do you like this most?
Which Synology NAS would you ideally buy?

Complete survey: SurveyCake
You can also share This thread [`*dgit.in/Synology`] on your social media handles to increase your chances of winning. Remember to use the hashtags #Synology #Digit #SynologyDigitForum2021
Contest open till 24th April, 2021
Terms and Conditions​
Contest runs from April 2nd, 2021 to April 24th, 2021
This contest is sponsored by Synology and run by Digit.
Contest is open to all Indian Citizens above the age of 18 as of April 2nd, 2021.
Terms and conditions, and timelines are subject to change.
You must have an account on the Digit Geek forums in order to participate in this contest.
Only one application per household will be accepted.
Forum rules are final and applicable to all interactions during the contest.
Digit and its parent company, 9.9 Group Pvt. Ltd. reserves the right to restrict entry.
*Note: If you have already filled out the survey, just post your responses in this thread! 

Fancy yourself as a reviewer? There are a lot more units up for grabs for those who can give detailed usage reviews, head over to  Contest #1*


----------



## Nerevarine (Apr 13, 2021)

If we have already filled the survey in the previous merged post and posted answers for contest #2, do we need to do it again ?

Nevermind, you answered it in the other thread.

*What feature of Synology NAS do you like this most?*

The phone to NAS backup (Moments) is interesting because it would replace Syncthing for me. Also the media streamer is perfect replacement for my plex server. My aim is to have a direct comparision with my built NAS.

Ability to access NAS outside of own network using Synology servers

*Being able to share NAS to external internet, seals the deal for me.. No messy portforward, just use synology's servers to do the same.*

Which Synology NAS would you ideally buy?
DS220+ NAS as multi bay is a natural upgrade for my single bay system.


----------



## RumbaMon19 (Apr 13, 2021)

1.What feature of Synology NAS do you like this most?
The Torrent feature, The software used by synology, DSM is much better and has more add-ons as compared to OMV which i am currently using. It helps to add more features like Torrents, VPN server and also use it for storing IP-CAM data. The easy backup features are also helpful, as the data is backed up timely, decreasing data lose risks.

2. Which Synology NAS would you ideally buy?
DS220+ is good as it has better hardware. It will be able to run as plex server for home and download torrents without any performance glitches. It is also dual bay, so can be increased and also used with RAID setup. It will be easier to multitask because of that extra juice.


----------



## _.yash007._ (Apr 13, 2021)

CONTEST#2

1. What feature of Synology NAS do you like this most?
Well, Synology NAS is a centralized storage medium which itself is a really good thing. That makes sharing and retrieval of data really fast and easy like a 'breeze' XD
So a big thumbs up to accessibility I guess. But my favourite feature would definitely be the one using which I can use NAS as an ultimate media player and stream from my devices... That is a really time-saving feature for sure. Also auto backup for PC looks like a really good aid!

2. Which Synology NAS would you ideally buy?
I do not have prior experience but I think the DS220j will be perfect considering the type of usage I'm looking at to fulfill me and my family's needs & it's upgradable...At the same time being pocket-friendly!

Thanks !


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Apr 14, 2021)

Cut-pasting my response from the previous thread here:



Anorion said:


> What feature of Synology NAS do you like this most?


The easy of setup, general use and compactness are the features I consider to be a deal breaker for a NAS. This is the reason why I haven't gone for a complete DIY option with cheap, second hand PC parts. And also the fact I would be able to consume my media content technically anywhere with a network without needing to copy it into my phone.


Anorion said:


> Which Synology NAS would you ideally buy?


DiskStation DS420j for 4 bays for max storage capacity for the price and DS220+ because of upgradable ram. I hope both support SATA SSDs in case I want to swap the HDDs with SSDs later.


----------



## sygeek (Apr 14, 2021)

*What feature of Synology NAS do you like this most?*
File syncing. I have a complicated setup in mind but I think the Synology NAS will make this process relatively simple.

*Which Synology NAS would you ideally buy?*
The DS220+ NAS. It has pretty great specs which should be able to run any software I throw at it.


----------



## omega44-xt (Apr 14, 2021)

Copy-paste from the other thread:

CONTEST #2

1. What feature of Synology NAS do you like this most?
The convenience provided by its software. Being a relatively old school guy who backs up the pics from phone to my laptop, then to my ext HDD (setup using File History of Win10), this will make my task a lot simpler.

2. Which Synology NAS would you ideally buy?
For my personal NAS, DS220j would be more than sufficient without costing a lot for features that I don't necessarily need.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Apr 14, 2021)

1. What feature of Synology NAS do you like this most?
Integrated media server to support multimedia content streaming.

2. Which Synology NAS would you ideally buy?
Within my budget I can at best afford DS220J though if I had money to spare then my choice would be DS420j.


----------



## Vyom (Apr 15, 2021)

*CONTEST #2*

1. What feature of Synology NAS do you like this most?

I love that it's like a desktop cabinet style hardware that looks solid as well as sophisticated device! I like the fact there are sync tools and streaming ability.

2. Which Synology NAS would you ideally buy?
Since I have no prior experience of NAS, I really want to be able to get the most basic device Synology DiskStation DS220j since my usage is only for home usage as of now. But it may increase as and well I feel more confortable with the device and my as per my usage.


----------



## Aestivial (Apr 18, 2021)

> Anorion said:
> *1. What feature of Synology NAS do you like this most?*


Ans. If I had to credit NAS for one best feature (in my opinion), it'd be accessibility. Synology NAS brings down the shortcomings of traditional physical external-drives and competes as an faster and more secure alternative while being all the more accessible at hand. Being able to stream, share and collect media so easily is something that I think is definitely appealing in Synology NAS.



> Anorion said:
> *2. Which Synology NAS would you ideally buy?*


Ans. Though, it really is a tough job to simply decide over all the available options being loaded with remunerative features, I think the one that would be an ideal choice for me (and my family usage) is the _Synology DS 220+ NAS, _being absolute value for money.


----------



## winshikhar (Apr 18, 2021)

Anorion said:


> What feature of Synology NAS do you like this most?


The term 'NAS' was always associated with high-functioning firms. Synology brought all those features of the high-functioning goods, down for the small-scale DIY home-based labs. The efficiency of their machines, especially the price-to-performance ratio makes it easy for enthusiasts to manage their wide use-cases.


Anorion said:


> Which Synology NAS would you ideally buy?


Keeping in mind the DIY structure, feature management of NAS, and the future expansion, I would go with Synology DiskStation DS920+ for its feature-set and the managed raw power.


----------



## Vishalrana09 (Apr 19, 2021)

Anorion said:


> What feature of Synology NAS do you like this most?


Offers variety of backup and syncing options, the specially phone to SYNOLOGY nas backup is pretty simple it's hard rectangular cabinet design that gives it a very rugged look and it also have mobile apps for media streaming,file managment.




Anorion said:


> Which Synology NAS would you ideally buy?


I would really love to buy and use synology DS420+ but due to over budget I guess I will not be able to buy it but the DS220+ is budget friendly and It is very powerful . I really want to try one because I have seen many videos related to synology NAS


----------



## naresh29 (Apr 20, 2021)

What feature of Synology NAS do you like this most?
Many features I like about Synology NAS
a. Ability to merge and group all images with AI feature based on face, place, time etc. This helps in removing duplicates. Also, makes more easy to view memories
b. Ability to auto backup from PCs/Andriod/iphone/Macs makes job easier
c. Raid 1 gives you protection against drive failures in case of power surge
d. And yes, it gives me a media streamer device. Think I can accompany with raspberry pi and make local private cloud with appropriate security
Which Synology NAS would you ideally buy?
Obviously DS220j. Why? Its more then enough for home use. But yes, if I got budget, then its DS420..


----------



## dkroaster (Apr 23, 2021)

What feature of Synology NAS do you like this most?
a. I like to keep my backups locally without paying a monthly subscription fee. So currently I am using my own RPI NAS setup, which does not support the auto-backup feature.
b.The file-sharing feature, as I cannot share large files online without wasting my bandwidth as well as taking up free storage of online drive, so the share file links feature gives a more easy of use facility for larger files.
Which Synology NAS would you ideally buy?
The DS220j should be a sufficient model as it supports two drive expansion slot for future upgrades as one drive should be sufficient as per my current usage.


----------



## senpaidev (Apr 25, 2021)

What feature of Synology NAS do you like this most?
Main feature that I like the most is the backup from almost all the devices. I have about 4 laptops and equal number of phones at my house, though almost all are now being backed up using google drive, there is always a scramble for space. Now that google photos free tier is going away, I need a solution that is cost effective and in my control.​​2.Which Synology NAS would you ideally buy?​I would ideally go for the DS420j and fill it with 2 drives at first. I would fill in additional drives later as these start filling up. I also plan on using it as a media hub as my current Raspberry Pi 4 based setup might not hold up that long.​


----------



## Anorion (Apr 26, 2021)

Here is a shortlist of those who qualify. If anyone is missing pls post here. 

Sygeek
Nerevarine
RumbaMon19
SaiyanGoku
Vyom
Dragonoid
omega44-xt
imcj
_.yash007._
tanmoycgartist
Aestivial
whitestar_999
winshikhar
Vishalrana09
naresh29
dkroaster
senpaidev


----------



## Desmond (Apr 27, 2021)

Congrats all.


----------



## Æsoteric Positron (Apr 27, 2021)

Anorion said:


> Here is a shortlist of those who qualify. If anyone is missing pls post here.


How would we know if anyone's missing though? Isn't this shortlist created by you/a digit staff member ?


----------



## RumbaMon19 (Apr 27, 2021)

Æsoteric Positron said:


> How would we know if anyone's missing though? Isn't this shortlist created by you/a digit staff member ?


I think These are all the people whose application is accepted, that is they are all the people who replied to the thread.

Winners will be announced later...


----------



## Æsoteric Positron (Apr 27, 2021)

RumbaMon19 said:


> I think These are all the people whose application is accepted, that is they are all the people who replied to the thread.
> 
> Winners will be announced later...


Oh whoops I replied to the original thread created for both contests CONTEST ALERT - Synology-Digit NAS Review Contest - Win NAS units and HDDs but seems like the request for entries for contest #2 got moved to a new thread (this XD) guess have to repost my entry here, don't know if my entry would be accepted tho. Ironic even though I was the first to take part initially, now I could be disqualified for late submission XD


----------



## Æsoteric Positron (Apr 27, 2021)

Anorion said:


> What feature of Synology NAS do you like this most?


The automatic backup is one of the features of synology that would prove a significant quality of life improvement. This would eliminate all the tension of loosing important documents and dear photos. Since synology also have redundancy the fear of loosing the backup itself would be non-existant. It would provide absolute peace of mind knowing that every important moment of your life is automatically backed up. Just the thought of never managing and doing your backups manually again is kind of rebellious against traditional backups.



Anorion said:


> Which Synology NAS would you ideally buy?


DS120j NAS  itself. Its cheap and seems to be the go to as the first NAS device.

#this is a repost of this: CONTEST ALERT - Synology-Digit NAS Review Contest - Win NAS units and HDDs


----------



## Anorion (Apr 29, 2021)

No don't worry about that


----------



## Æsoteric Positron (Apr 30, 2021)

Anorion said:


> No don't worry about that


Phew, that means I am disqualified for my inaptness alone


----------



## SaiyanGoku (May 21, 2021)

No result for this contest?


----------



## whitestar_999 (May 22, 2021)

SaiyanGoku said:


> No result for this contest?


@Anorion


----------



## dkroaster (May 26, 2021)

There was no date mentioned for release of results, so it may be well in the year 2022?


----------



## dkroaster (Jun 23, 2021)

Any update on this contest @Anorion ?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jun 30, 2021)

Any update on this contest @Anorion ?


----------



## Anorion (Jul 1, 2021)

Will post


----------



## Anorion (Jul 1, 2021)

This will be given by the brand at the end of the contest. Once the reviews are in, we will be promoting them on social media. 
Annnd I can saaay extra points for grabs for ppl interacting with the existing reviews.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jul 1, 2021)

Anorion said:


> Once the reviews are in, we will be promoting them on social media.
> Annnd I can saaay extra points for grabs for ppl interacting with the existing reviews.


What do reviews have to do with the following requirement? 


Anorion said:


> Post in this thread
> 
> What feature of Synology NAS do you like this most?
> Which Synology NAS would you ideally buy?


----------



## Anorion (Jul 1, 2021)

Read the rules carefully. The hashtag use in social media over the period of the contest is being tracked. #Synology #Digit #SynologyDigitForum2021 use those. Watch out for the reviews being promoted on social media, as it is more opportunity for participants to use the hashtags. Clear enough now?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Sep 27, 2021)

Anorion said:


> Contest is closed.
> Winners are:
> 
> *SaiyanGoku
> ...


Wow, I missed this somehow. 
What did I win?


----------



## winshikhar (Sep 27, 2021)

Anorion said:


> *Entries are closed. *
> 
> *WIN SYNOLOGY NAS + T-Shirts + Caps *​
> Contest is closed.
> ...


hey!
How do I claim what I won?


----------



## Vishalrana09 (Sep 27, 2021)

Hey I won how do I claim


----------

